# Over 40s don't give up, a message of hope



## Babydustneeded (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I'll keep this as short as possible but just wanted to share my story as I know how much I appreciated good news amongst the gloom when I started on IVF.

I was 42 when I started trying to get pregnant, got pregnant naturally within 3 months, couldn't believe my luck but then lost the baby at about 6 weeks. After about 6 more months of trying naturally we realised at my age we couldn't hang around any longer and decided to try IVF. I had two top quality embryos put back, got pregnant and then had a miscarriage at 6 weeks . Round two, same thing at about 7 weeks. The clinic said to me this isn't going to work for you, you should consider an egg donor. I said no way, we're doing it again, round three again pregnant then gone at about 6/7 weeks. 

So I accepted an egg donor was probably the best option and started researching it then decided to do it, my clinic in Hove send you to Spain for treatment, the clinic sounded excellent and I started planning it. Then a chance discussion with my Dad who I don't see very often as he lives abroad changed my mind. I was telling him that we'd decided to go the egg donor route. He said fine but I detect something in your voice, are you really happy about this, what is it that you really honestly want? I said, well I'm fine with an egg donor, I really want a child but of course what I really want is a baby with my own eggs. He's a very straight talking Northern man and he said well what the hell are you waiting for then?! You've never let money or a bit of determination stand in your way, do it again with your own eggs we'll find the money some how.

I thought you're right, I'm doing it again and begged and borrowed scraping the money together. The clinic in Hove was excellent and I was really well looked after but I also decided that you can't keep doing the same thing and expect a different outcome so decided to try a clinic in London. I went to CRGH, they used slightly different but basically the same drugs but also a few different techniques like assisted hatching which the place in Hove didn't do.

First attempt at the clinic in London and I'm now 18 weeks pregnant with identical twins, I don't know if it was pot luck, the assisted hatching or what but anyway it worked. So I just wanted to say to you over 40s don't let people dismiss you too quickly, it can and does happen in the end!

Babydust


----------



## Melanie244 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for that 

It's really uplifting to hear such a positive story.

The best of luck to you and your twins ...wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

That really is fantastic news - so many congratulations to you and thank you for sharing  

Grey xx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulation's!!   
Yes you are right, when your feeling a little low or scared it does help to hear a positive story!!
Thank you for sharing and Good Luck with the babie's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely news, congratulaions


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow - what an inspiring story and huge congratulations.  I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and lots of joy with your little ones.

Thank you for sharing - we all love a happy ending


----------



## Babydustneeded (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone and good luck to you all too!

Babydust X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi thanks for your sharing your story. I'm 42 as well, and have had 2 goes at IVF 1 was with my own eggs the other with my sisters. I've now got one more chance. I kept thinking whether I should change to another clinic, but this is the nearest one really and would be hard to go to any others. Anyway good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I've just come across this thread and I just wanted to say you have lifted my spirits no end. 

I too was told after my 5th failed cycle to maybe consider donor eggs.. I was making plans after my latest surgery to remove my left tube due to hydro and the surgeon/consultant said have another AMH test and also another AFC scan.. So I did. Results came back with AMH of 6.7 and AFC of around 7-9 he advised I go again with my own eggs after looking at my tx history.. Any how I've thought long and hard and decided one last go.. Like you I'm scratching around finding the money as I've spent in excess of £30k already.. 

I hope and pray to god I'm as lucky as you. Thank you so much for sharing xxx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely don't give up.
Mel x


----------

